#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  A family break in Melaka - November 2009

## slimboyfat

So as there is not much to do in Sunderland on a Sunday afternoon I have finally decided to post this thread, armed with 6 cans of Carlsberg Export to help me through it.

I was in Melaka (or Malacca if you like) after departing a ship there and as I had a few days leave owing to me I took the unprecedented step of asking my wife and kids to join me - they took a coach from Singapore.

The first night I was alone, and it was on the company account, so I stayed in the Holiday Inn, which was reasonable but a bit too pricey two rooms for when the wife and kids arrived and I would have to pay out of my own pocket.



^ The room at the Holiday Inn - pretty standard.



^ The view outside my window. I tried my best the window refused to fall off.



^ The Holiday Inn swimming pool. 

The next morning I checked out and waited for the wife and kids to arrive at the Hotel Equatorial, which is in a great location, within walking distance of most of the places of interest. Like me, it's getting a bit old and tired now. We booked a couple of rooms on the executive floor as thats all that was available (the Singapore school holidays were on so rooms were a little scarce)

----------


## slimboyfat

So after check in we went for a walk around. Melaka is quite a small place, but interesting if you like old colonial buildings, history and food and stuff like that.

Apparently it was colonised by the Dutch, and the Portuguese who had high hopes for the place as a major trading port. 

When the British took over it fell into decline as they concentrated their efforts on the development of Singapore instead. There is lots of whinging about that on all of the town's tourist information posters.





^ The Malaysian independence museum or something. It was a few months ago and I have forgotten now. Anyway there were old cars and stuff like that outside.
It was just next to our hotel.

A short walk up the road was an the remains of an old fort. Well you can read all about it here.



And some pics from the fort.





There were a few memorials around the place, and there is a Dutch cemetery nearby. If you like that sort of thing.















^ Newer attractions could be seen in the distance. The Sky Tower thing and a big viewing wheel called 'Eye on Malaysia'

----------


## Ghandi

Nice 1

----------


## slimboyfat

^ Oh no, this looks like an opportunity to get Daddy to throw some money away.



^ And I was right!

This was outside St. Paul's church, which has been in ruins for the last 150 years or so.  Apparently it is Dutch and dates back to the 1500's







^It's all Greek (or Latin) to me!



\

^ If my memory serves me right this used to be the British Governor's house.

----------


## slimboyfat

Time for something to eat. Newton food centre I think it was called (named I am sure after the famous Newton circus food centre in Singapore)

Lots of great food and cheap as chips.





I went for the claypot chicken rice.



While my wife selected something cheaper and offal based (well she is of Chinese descent!)

----------


## Mr Lick

Very interesting SBF, thanks for the photo's, another place in the world which i have yet to visit.

----------


## slimboyfat

Exploring a bit more......



^ Old Dutch colonial house. I believe the car is from a later period.



^ Quaint little roundabout in the centre of town. Pain in the arse trying to cross the road here though.


The old town square.

^ Erm......Christ Church Melaka, built in 1753 - by the Dutch, fact fans.





Hot day. Time for a drink by the river.....







^ Queen Victoria fountain. A fitting tribute to Her Majesty.

----------


## slimboyfat

The next day we took a short taxi ride to the Eye on Malaysia for a birds eye view of Melaka.





Frankly its a bit too far out of town to get a decent view of the old and interesting bits, and a bit pricey too. But seeing as we were there and all that.

We walked back into town as there were no taxis around.









^ Apparently the Dutch were not fans of Harpers Restaurant and Lounge!



Some old water wheel thing. I can't remember it's significance offhand.



^ Back to the hotel for the free drinks and snacks that were provided as we were on the executive floor. Playing 'Fear Factor' with the baby octupuses that were on the menu.

Later in the evening we went for a walk around town, and the kids complained they were too tired to walk back to the hotel. A trishaw came along at an opportune moment so we flagged him down. Initially he reckoned he could take all of us, but I feared for his vehicle so in the end I took this photo and walked back while the rest of the SBF clan enjoyed a trishaw ride.

----------


## slimboyfat

So onto Day 3.

The kids had seen that the museum had a torture exhibition going on (!!!!!????) so I paid a couple of Malaysian Dingbats each for us to go and see that. It was quite good. Wax dummies on the rack and stuff. The grim reaper was particularly scary in the almost pitch black darkness, which unfortunatley doesnt come out particularly well when the flash goes off. 

Incidentally, photography was strictly prohibited.





For the price of the admission for this museum, we also gained entrance to a postage stamp museum, which was about as interesting as you might imagine. 

Just nearby was a park with a locomotive and an aeroplane for photo opportunities.

----------


## slimboyfat

Walked into town for lunch at a restaurant that Terry57 had in his thread on Melaka as well. In fact it was his thread that made me think it was worthwhile making a short holiday of my work trip here in the first place.







^ Can't get enough of that roast pork......and again it was really cheap.

Then took a walk through town in the general direction of the maritime museum.

The little streets are very interesting, with small temples, tea houses etc.

----------


## slimboyfat

You can't miss the Maritime Museum as it has a bloody great ship, a replica of the 'Flora de la Mar' a Portuguese ship that sank off the coast of Melaka on its way to Portugal. 








The history of Melaka is well documented on the posters all around the inside of the vessel, and its well worth a visit. 2 Ringitt for adults, 50 sens for kids.

There is also a more modern bit of the museum just across the road, which is more about todays Malaysian navy, and they have a small naval vessel for you to explore.



In summary, Melaka is well worth a visit if you are in the area. I think 3 days is enough though.

And KW, notice that I haven't put myself in the thread title!

----------


## Spin

> Apparently the Dutch were not fans of Harpers Restaurant and Lounge!


The cannon was positioned during earlier times when "Harpers" had been badly misspelled  :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Just excellent SB would green you multiple times but I cant........

----------


## danno5

thanks for the report - might have to drop down and check it out next long weekend!

----------


## peterpan

When living in KL always enjoyed a weekend down in Melaka, got some nice custom made furniture there and some antique Melaka double doors. Nice place for a visit.

----------


## kingwilly

holy crap that ship sits high...






> And KW, notice that I haven't put myself in the thread title!


naught wrong wiv dat! 

but nice thread mate

----------


## PeterP

I have always wanted to go there. I'm planning a trip to Shanghai / Bejing, then think it will be Malacca.
Peter

----------


## Bangyai

Great photos. Shame I missed them back in April but I was in the U.K. at the time.  Malacca looks well worth a visit.

----------


## billy the kid

did you see anything without looking through the camera ?
only joking ,,great pics.

----------


## aging one

Really nice mate, well done, you have got to be proud of two kids as cute as that.

----------


## mr Fred

Nice thread. Brought some good memories back.
Be greened and may many more greens be upon you.

----------


## kingwilly

> In summary, Melaka is well worth a visit if you are in the area. I think 3 days is enough though.


It does look interesting, cheers for the thread.

----------


## Yemen

I enjoyed Malaka 5 years ago. Will have to go again soon. Good thread.

----------

